# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Burger King at 119th and S Western

## SOONER8693

I know this location is in  OKC, but, it is just up the street from Westmoore High School and in the Moore district.  So, I thought I would put it in this forum.  The Burger King that was hit by the tornado in March has not been touched since that day. It has been boarded up and the parking lot blocked off.  Has anyone heard anything about this location.  Is it coming back, are they abandoning it, anyone hear anything?

----------


## Zuplar

I drove by this last night and wondered what had happened. Seems like one of the only things in the area that is that torn up.

----------


## Dubya61

The organization that owns all the Burger Kings in the metro is having a lot of trouble competing with (apparently, the organization that owns all the) McDonalds (in the metro).  I wouldn't be surprised if the damage and resulting insurance settlement might just be a relief to allow that particular store to die.

----------


## Tavia

Went by there around 6:45 tonight and guys were working on the slanted roof areas on each side of the building.....

----------


## SOONER8693

> Went by there around 6:45 tonight and guys were working on the slanted roof areas on each side of the building.....


Let's hope that is a positive sign.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Let's hope that is a positive sign.


Burger King has a strange history in OKC. About ten years ago or so, as I recall, the guy who owned most if not all the Burger King franchises in the metro just shut most if not all of them down. I remember this in particular  because it affected the location on SE 29th in Del City, and there was even a news story about it. For about six months, maybe a year (??), the places were all shuttered, then started reopening more or less out of the blue. I don't know if the guy reopened them, or sold them off to someone else, or if BK took them over, or what.

I must admit that particular BK never strikes me as being very busy, so it wouldn't surprise me if they didn't rebuild or fix the place. When  they really build them the way they're supposed to, a Whopper is a darned good fast-food burger IMHO. I realize its just another fast-food place, but I hope they rebuild this one and keep the options open.

----------


## Robert_M

I think this location benefits the most from its proximity to Westmoore and those sales justify it being open. Most likely the same reason Subway built and Braums is building their locations on Santa Fe with others ~ 2 miles away.

----------


## Zuplar

I was bored today looking to see any new commercial permits for the area, and noticed that there was one for this Burger King and it says they are remodeling it.

----------


## SOONER8693

> I was bored today looking to see any new commercial permits for the area, and noticed that there was one for this Burger King and it says they are remodeling it.


Drove by this location a little bit ago, and scaffolding was up around what had been the indoor playground area.

----------


## Zuplar

> Drove by this location a little bit ago, and scaffolding was up around what had been the indoor playground area.


They updated the one one at I40 and Mustang not too long ago. I'm wondering if they are doing this to all the ones in the metro.

----------


## Bobby821

> They updated the one one at I40 and Mustang not too long ago. I'm wondering if they are doing this to all the ones in the metro.


Any photos of the updated look? how differn't is it?

----------


## Zuplar

> Any photos of the updated look? how differn't is it?


I don't have any, but it's definitely a newer modern design both inside and out. I've seen the same look from some of their newer stores. Hopefully this image shows up, but it's similar in design to it.

----------


## Bobby821

I prefer the older 70's and 80's style Burger Kings. This new look is awefull

----------


## SOONER8693

Just drove past this location about 30 minutes ago. Lots of workers and tons of activity at the location this morning.

----------


## Roger S

Maybe they are converting it to the rumored White Castle... That would be pretty awesome!

----------


## SOONER8693

They appear to have taken the front part of the building off. Like, eliminated the area that was the enclosed playground.

----------

